# CBD oil plus essential oils..a bit of a rant..



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I used to have to buy a particular prescription medicine that had to be compounded by a pharmacist - it's not made by manufacturers. There was one particular pharmacy near a major medical school/teaching hospital complex where I went to have it made that specialized in only compounding medicine.

I was shocked when I went in and saw them selling a baby diaper ointment that contained Lavender essential oils. I happen to love lavender, used to have a lavender ball in my closet before my allergies got out of hand. Lavender is a skin irritant when used topically - and to put that on irritated babies bottoms is wrong. These are pharmacists who formulated and compounded that ointment. They should know better.

And I agree, why would they add unnecessary and potentially irritating or toxic ingredients?

Moni, have you talked to your vet about possible medication? I realize you want to try something that is not "medication" but anything that has an effect on the body can also have side effects, just like medication. Plus it may be hard to find CBD oil that has exactly the amount it claims on the label without contaminants or other unwanted ingredients. Even more concerning is the lack of research - right now it's a trendy item. Do make sure what you buy is independently tested to determine the amount of CBD oil.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I would rather use a vet prescribed anti anxiety med, and start with a crumble rather than the whole pill, than CBD ++all those other unknowns. If there is an adverse reaction, it’s more straightforward for a vet than lavender and marigold essences or whatever, plus CBD.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

The CBD oil I use for my tiny Chihuahuas (thunderstorm issues) is made by the company Hempworx. It is bacon flavored & I must admit the girls will practically mug me to get theirs when they see the bottle. It's 2-4 drops for them. I've had to use it this year & I've noticed the last 2 storms we've had, neither of them needed the drops whereas before any time we had storms Boo was panting, pacing, hiding under the bed or under the couch. Tink would try to hide then it was too scary to hide. This last couple of days we've had storms (not severe ones) & it was almost as if they forgot it bothered them (without the CBD oil). No essential oils added.

Their people were more than willing to discuss how their products were made & answer questions. I've been quite pleased.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Mfmst..I agree..Now I was interested and hopeful of using cud oil or other natural substances for different issues but I have re considered. While the thought of "natural" appears good what if you or your dog had a bad reaction. It can be good for 98% but if you fall into the latter who would know how to treat you? Would there be something available to reverse your complications. I'm one not big into medicines.. I take tylenol or advil for aches or pains and only when I can't stand it, after surgeries I may or may not take a pain medication but when I do its minimal. I have returned many since my pharmacist now takes and destroys unused narcotics. So basically when I go to a doctor they are amazed that I take no medications at my age.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

While most success stories related to using CBD are anecdotal and not yet derived from controlled study, those anecdotes are provoking good research to be done. Some vets will have paid lots of attention on how to help a dog with anxieties others won't have done so. For example acepromazine is commonly given by vets for things like thunder anxiety. It doesn't prevent the anxiety though but rather prevents the dog from being able to physically respond to the anxiety. We tried it for Peeves and I hated seeing how it worked for him, so I won't use it anymore. 



We decided we wanted to try something gentler and more natural. For a number of years we made good use of Rescue Remedy, but as the old man has gotten older it just didn't cut it anymore. At about the time I was looking at going back to the vet to talk about something other than ace a friend had started using CBD for her chronically anxious GSP to great benefit. She had done a lot of brand research and recommended Lazurus Naturals. That is the brand we tried and continue to use. It has been very very helpful. They make pet formulated tinctures as well as human formulas. We use the flavorless human tincture and adjust the dose for which dog is getting it. The only ingredients are coconut oil (required is an oil to dissolve the CBD) as the base for the tincture and CBD extract. For help researching this topic I suggest joining the FB group "CBD Oil For Pets."


----------



## SameSox (Feb 11, 2020)

Yeah, I agree. I would only give my pet unflavored CBD drops, or perhaps CBD infused pet food.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Although this is an old thread, I will point out that CBD oil is only FDA approved to treat cancer and seizures, and because my Beatrice does have terminal cancer I want the real thing, which I get from my vet at $160 for a month's worth. Beatrice taking the max dose. 
Every other claim besides cancer and seizure treatment is indeed anecdotal.


----------



## Fonly (Aug 27, 2020)

Is it good for dogs? somebody tried it?


----------

